# My Shrimp Tank



## mta28 (Apr 23, 2011)

Earlier this year, my friend got me into shrimps. so i decided to start off with a 10gal tank with some PFRs and CRS









After a month, i bought a few plants for it.









Plants are going well without Co2 and tank is clean. However, I rescaped a bit and made a tree.









This tank had a leak and the 10g is taking too much space on the dining table haha, so i decided to move them to a 5g.








I replant and throw out a lot of stuffs 









After two weeks, I think the 5g is getting too crowded for the shrimps, so I set up another 10g again.

























A month ago, I started to use a diy co2 and i got some led lights from china. I decided to make led light fixture for the tank.
theres a prototype 1, just testing the height and wirings. turns out pretty good. just need more one more ram of led.

















That's all for now! Thank you for stopping by 
Will updated about the light soon.

cheersssss


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks really nice! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Your aquascaping is very nice.
Switching to LED, your light output is not as bright from the lighthood.
you may need to think about adding more LEDs to brigthen it up.
your foreground plants require high level of light. just my 2 cents.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i thought that heater in non submergable?? i have the same one


----------

